# 3 New Pictures taken Right now



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Here some Shots I just took, still working on the Post Processing, and Im too lazy to update em to my Website.
View attachment 64821

View attachment 64820

View attachment 64819


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

1st pic looks funny


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ol crooked mouthed mutha fuker is funny


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2005)

Haha! First pic is gold.

--Dan


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

:laugh: 
Yea, WOnky Gob is still alive and kicking.
She has little fry/eggs, so I cant clean that corner shes at right now, so its a little bit dirty


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> ol crooked mouthed mutha fuker is funny
> [snapback]1060849[/snapback]​


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That first pic is simply awesome!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Wonky Gob has babies


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Wonky Gob has babies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, that little whore does.
There swimming around a little, so I still have my Tank divided other-wise the bigger cons will eat them. Hopefully I will be able to clean the glass and get some shots of those things.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> ol crooked mouthed mutha fuker is funny
> [snapback]1060849[/snapback]​












and congrats on the breeding 
great pics


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

oh my. who did the deed with wonky gob? i wonder if you'll get any mini-wonks?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> oh my. who did the deed with wonky gob? i wonder if you'll get any mini-wonks?
> [snapback]1063212[/snapback]​


My White convict, with alot of red on the tail, hes the one who jizzed on her eggs :laugh:

However, out of like 4-50 of those ffree swimming Fry are Gone now.
DOnt know if that whore ate them or the filter or whatnot.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

MY buddy has a large affrican cichlid like that, only it is more pronounced. We call him side show bob. Why does that happen?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> MY buddy has a large affrican cichlid like that, only it is more pronounced. We call him side show bob. Why does that happen?
> [snapback]1066758[/snapback]​


Huh?








Are you talking about Nuchal Hump?
My fish is CA/SA, not african. Im totally lost.
What kind of African does your friend got?


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

lol that 1st pic is the best!


----------

